# the 2006/2007 atlanta hawks pre-season thread



## o.iatlhawksfan

This thread is for discussion and reviews on the hawks preseasons

The hawks Schedule will be

@ Memphis 8:00 pm EST
@ Houston 8:30 pm EST
Miami 7:00 pm est
@ Orlando 8:00 pm EST
@ Cleveland 7:30 Pm EST
Washington 7:00 pm EST
Charlotte 8:00pm EST


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan

this preseason i'm going to focus On how much Marvin and Josh have improved, and i'm interested in seeing how Shelden will play, this preseason.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan

Anybody excited about today's game againdt the Grizzs? i'm looking foward to watching Rudy, marvin, and josh.


----------



## ATLien

I don't think it's going to be televsied. Or any of the other pre-season games.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan

the game is on 790 the zone. Hawks are kicking butt,right now 70-50.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan

Hawks up by 25! 

Shelden has 6pts 4reb 2ast
the annoucers sound really impressed by him.


----------



## Premier

Marvin, Joe, and Josh  are doing very well. How about JJ's statline? 22/5/5 [8-12 shooting] in only 21 minutes. Wow. Tyronne Lue is impressing, also. If Speedy isn't back in time for some regular season games, Lue will do all right, in my opinion. He has experience and isn't too bad of a point guard. He dominates the ball, though.


----------



## Premier

Without Gasol, Memphis is one of the worst teams in the league.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan

update:
hawks 81 Memphis 56

Joe johnson 22pts 5reb 5ast
J. Smith 12pts 4reb 3ast
Shelden Williams 8pts 5reb 2ast
M.Williams 11pts 5reb 2ast
Zaza pachulia 9pts 5reb


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan

Looks like some punches have been thrown.

L.Wright and Ffriend has been ejected


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan

this is a little o/f 
but R.gay is 3/9 from the field with 8pts 1 reb


----------



## ATLien

What happened to Gasol?


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan

TheATLien said:


> What happened to Gasol?


He got injured during the World Championships, and will be out at the start of the season

Update:

Hawks:88 grizzles:65

Joe johnson 22pts 5reb 5ast
J. Smith 13pts 5reb 3ast
Shelden Williams 8pts 5reb 2ast
M.Williams 11pts 5reb 2ast
Zaza pachulia 9pts 5reb


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan

Right now just scrub players, but I'm interested in seeing how the big greek kid does, right now he has 5pts 2reb in 6min. he's looking good, and seems to have good range.

hawks up 20


----------



## ATLien

JJ looks in mid-season form from the shapes of things.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan

Hawks:97 Gizz: 81


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan

Shelden playing very well

12pts 9reb 

the big greek kid has 8pts 4reb, kid has huge potiential.


----------



## master8492

Wish they would've show at least some preseason games! Damn 3 more weeks!


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan

GAME OVER HAWKS WIN!!!

Hawks:108 Memphis:91

Leading scorer: Joe johnson 22pts
leading rebounder: Shelden Williams 9reb
Leading assist: joe johnson 5ast
Leader in steals:J.Smith 3stls
leader in blocks: Marvin williams, Zaza Pachulia 2blks

box score: http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/boxscore?gameId=261011029


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan

next game is @ Houston on friday at 8:30 p.m est.


----------



## bbasok

JJ looked in a goo shape.anyways congrats on beating us :clap:


----------



## ATLien

Pre-season means nothing, but I would like to see Josh/Marvin get more than 23 minutes.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan

TheATLien said:


> Pre-season means nothing, but I would like to see Josh/Marvin get more than 23 minutes.


they didn't play big minutes, but they both started.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan

From NBA.com


> MEMPHIS, Tenn., Oct. 11 (Ticker) -- Joe Johnson lit up the nets in the first half.
> 
> Johnson scored 22 points - all in the opening half - and Josh Smith added 13 as the Atlanta Hawks cruised to an 108-91 victory over the Memphis Grizzlies in a temper-filled preseason game.
> 
> Prior the contest ending, former Grizzlies Lorenzen Wright got into a shoving match with Kimani Ffriend and threw a punch at the 6-10 center late in the third quarter. Both were ejected.
> 
> Wright, who signed a contract with the Hawks during the offseason, spent the last five campaigns in Memphis.
> 
> Johnson made 8-of-12 shots and handed out five assists for Atlanta, which jumped out to a 60-40 advantage at intermission and never looked back.
> 
> First-round pick, Shelden Williams had 12 points and nine boards for the Hawks, who shot 50 percent (39-of-78) from the field.
> 
> Memphis first-round selections carried the offense, Rudy Gay scored 15 points and Kyle Lowry added 12. Alexander Johnson - a second-round pick - scored 13 points for the Grizzlies, who shot just 39 percent (27-of-70).


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan

Hawks Vs. Rockets is about to start, lets try to make this 2 in a row.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan

Game has started

Zaza with a jumper.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan

Hawks: 2 Rocket: 7

Chuck hayes with 3 fouls now


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan

Hawks; 6 Rockets: 7

Zaza with all 6 points


----------



## Rockets111

no gamecasts or anything are working for my computer, so i have no idea what is going on in the game

thanks for semi keeping post with it man


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan

Rockets111 said:


> no gamecasts or anything are working for my computer, so i have no idea what is going on in the game
> 
> thanks for semi keeping post with it man


gamecast isn't working for my computer neither, but i'm sure they'll put it up soon. Anyways you can listen to it on the radio

http://www.790thezone.com/Default-1.aspx

go to listen live, and they'll have the game for you.


----------



## Rockets111

thanks a lot man!!!

go rockets lol


----------



## Rockets111

22-10 rockets!


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan

update : 

hawks 10 Rockets: 24

Woodsen just called a timeout, hopefully we can get something going.


----------



## Rockets111

24-13 i believe stoudamire made a 3


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan

Hawks doing better 25-17.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan

first quarter finish

Hawks 20 Rockets 32


----------



## Rockets111

damn the radio station changed to football


----------



## Rockets111

and now back to basketball lol


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan

Rockets111 said:


> and now back to basketball lol


if you want to, you can go to nba.com, and go to audio league pass, and listen to the game there.


----------



## Rockets111

its good now


----------



## Rockets111

changed back to football again

so where do i go now???


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan

Rockets111 said:


> changed back to football again
> 
> so where do i go now???



Go to nba.com and go to audio league pass, and listen to it, from the Houston radio station.


----------



## Rockets111

it plays the rockets vs grizzlies from tuesday

im just screwed for tonight lol


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan

yeah, i'm just logging off, i'm hugry LOL. I might come back.


----------



## Rockets111

ok peace


----------



## Dream Hakeem

Rockets for the win!

Good Game


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan

> LITTLE ROCK, Ark., Oct. 13 (Ticker) -- Even without Yao Ming, the Houston Rockets were in midseason form.
> 
> Luther Head scored 20 points and Kirk Snyder and Rafer Alston netted 15 apiece as the Rockets posted a 107-93 victory over the Atlanta Hawks in a preseason contest.
> 
> NBA TV highlights from
> Rockets-Hawks: Play
> Last season, Ming and two-time scoring champ Tracy McGrady each missed considerable time with injuries, preventing them from being on the court simultaneously for much of the campaign. The Rockets' offense suffered, and a team many thought could challenge for a championship missed the playoffs with a 34-48 mark.
> 
> While Yao continues to recover from toe surgery, McGrady thrived, scoring 13 points on 4-of-5 shooting in just 17 minutes. His performance helped the Rockets take a 65-40 halftime lead.
> 
> Head hit 8-of-16 shots off the bench - including four 3-pointers - in 30 minutes. Snyder, who played with the New Orleans Hornets last season, made 5-of-10 shots for Houston, which rebounded after Tuesday's 79-65 loss to the Memphis Grizzlies.
> 
> Josh Smith scored 18 points, Joe Johnson added 17 and Marvin Williams 16 for the Hawks, who suffered their first preseason loss after defeating Memphis on Wednesday.


Josh and marvin played well, Shelden didn't do all that bad, the bad part was Salims 1-10 shoothing and costly turnovers.

here's the box score
http://www.nba.com/games/20061013/ATLHOU/boxscore.html


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan

Marvin's defense is getting alot better, he's had 5 blocks on the last 2 games, that impressive, considering the fact that he wasn't much of a shot blocker last season


----------



## master8492

I bet Salim is shooting at every own possession. He needs to know that he's not going to lead this team in scoring.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan

sorry i'm late, just came back from work. So far hawks lead 57-48 

Joe johnson has 15
Zaza has 16
Marvin 10pts 5reb
Shelden is scorless but has 2blks
seems like josh Smith isn't playing.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan

score is 64-66 hawks leading


----------



## ATLien

Is Josh Smith hurt or something?


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan

TheATLien said:


> Is Josh Smith hurt or something?


somebody said he didn'tplay because of personal reasons.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan

Hawks doing good their leading 86-74, with 5:30 to go, Shelden just hit a big jumper.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan

Hawks Win!!!

Marvin finishes with 13pts 9reb 3ast
Shelden has 4pts 2reb blk
Joe johnson 22pts 4ast
Zaza 18pts 4reb


----------



## master8492

Joe Johnson's been playing a lot of basketball lately; we all know what he can bring but I think he need at least 1 game rest after playing in the Championships.


----------



## ATLien

Hawks beat the Magic 100-96.

Shelden Williams had his best game of the pre-season. 12 points, 10 rebounds, 1 block coming off the bench.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan

Right now Shelden is averging 8pts 7reb in 24mins, would you be satisfied if he put up those numbers during the regular season?


----------



## master8492

Stats don't mean anything.


----------



## ATLien

o.iatlhawksfan said:


> Right now Shelden is averging 8pts 7reb in 24mins, would you be satisfied if he put up those numbers during the regular season?


I've been satisfied with Shelden's play this pre-season.

But I am a little worried about Josh Smith. He hasn't been having that great of a pre-season. For Atlanta to have some success, they are going to need Josh to step into a consistent #2 scorer behind Joe Johnson, imo. Marvin's been playing great, though.


----------



## ATLien

Hawks defeat the Cavaliers in OT, with a Joe Johnson GW shot.

Both teams played their starters like it was a regular season game, it looks like. So that's a good result, given that.

Marvin Williams and Josh Smith combined for 5-for 20 with 12 points and 7 turnovers. Yikes. But also got 19 rebounds between them. Hoping they can do better with scoring if the Hawks are going to improve.


----------



## mmmdk

TheATLien said:


> Hawks defeat the Cavaliers in OT, with a Joe Johnson GW shot.
> 
> Both teams played their starters like it was a regular season game, it looks like. So that's a good result, given that.
> 
> Marvin Williams and Josh Smith combined for 5-for 20 with 12 points and 7 turnovers. Yikes. But also got 19 rebounds between them. Hoping they can do better with scoring if the Hawks are going to improve.


Marvin & Josh will be alright. I even see Marvin becoming an All Star in 2 years time.


----------



## master8492

Nice. Now they're 4-2 in the preseason; I can't wait till the actual season begins!


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan

Marvin had a pretty bad scoring night, but it's good that he can do other things to help this team.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan

The Hawks lost to the Wizrds last night, but some players had really good games.

J.Johnson playing consistant he had 28pts 7reb 2ast. J.smith also had a good night with 14pts 11reb 7ast 3blks 2stl, he hust filled up the stat sheet. marvin had 17, and Sheldeen had 9 pts and 2blks.

here's the box score
http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/boxscore?gameId=261023001


----------



## Perseas

Hi guys!. I 've been away for quite a while but I guess it's about time I started following the team again. I just have one question before everything else: How do you fare the chances of Andreas Glyniadakis making the team this year? From what I've seen in preseason stats, our frontline is not something to be proud of. I've seen Andreas in some games here in Greece and he is considered quite a gifted palyer, not too athletic but very smart. I do not have an image of him in the preseason games and I know he has not been used that much but people here say that he has shown promising qualities. What do you guys think?


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan

Perseas said:


> Hi guys!. I 've been away for quite a while but I guess it's about time I started following the team again. I just have one question before everything else: How do you fare the chances of Andreas Glyniadakis making the team this year? From what I've seen in preseason stats, our frontline is not something to be proud of. I've seen Andreas in some games here in Greece and he is considered quite a gifted palyer, not too athletic but very smart. I do not have an image of him in the preseason games and I know he has not been used that much but people here say that he has shown promising qualities. What do you guys think?


I really like him, he could definitlety be a good 12th man, as a big man, he showed very good range,and at times he attack the basket and drawed contact. The problem is it might be between him and batistua, and I know that the hawks really like Batistua, so I don't know what might happen, but I think he definitley has a future inthe NBA. At 25 he shown he can be pretty productive.


----------



## master8492

I think he was cut.


----------

